# Need a Coffee Shop Name



## ifunky_ltd (Oct 16, 2013)

Ive been looking for a property for a while to open up a small independent coffee and waffle house.

Just really stuck thinking of a name - everytime I do think of one its either taken or someone has registered a company with that name.

Any ideas my fellow coffee loving peeps??


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Coffle.

..........


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Les Bean.......


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Les Bean.......


Ha ha ha excellent Les Beean would have been( not pun intended) a step too far


----------



## ifunky_ltd (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks Jeebsy and Kyle for the suggestions, guys keep em coming!! Cant stop laughing at Les Bean, may attract a certain demographic!! Thought about Coffle yesterday and even Wafflista.. was not sure.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What image are you aiming for, and are the waffles the proper crepe type? I always think of Vienna for waffles!


----------



## ifunky_ltd (Oct 16, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> What image are you aiming for, and are the waffles the proper crepe type? I always think of Vienna for waffles!


we're looking at serving both Liege waffles (doughy, dense, sweet, authentic belgian) and brussles waffles (light fluffy, crispy, can be sweet or savoury)

However, I want it to be a coffee shop that sells amazing waffles and not vice versa.

The image will be contemporary but welcoming. the shop will be just off the highstreet with decent footfall and good traffic going past..


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

How about the name being On Demand with either side of that on the board, in smaller lettering state the type of waffles you do.......


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Depends if it's a fun casual place or more upmarket?

CoffleWaffle? CoffeeWaffle? Flat White n Waffle? Crepaccino? WaffleBean? Whites n Waffles? Caff/Waff? Cowaffle? Waffling Barista? Zzzzzzz.....sorry!

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

IanP said:


> Depends if it's a fun casual place or more upmarket?
> 
> CoffleWaffle? CoffeeWaffle? Flat White n Waffle? Crepaccino? WaffleBean? Whites n Waffles? Caff/Waff? Cowaffle? Waffling Barista? Zzzzzzz.....sorry!
> 
> Ian


Someone reboots Ian , he's stuck in a loop ....


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Whats with all the waffling!!?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

what about waffee


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Fevmeister said:


> what about waffee


Nice!  hits the spot!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lol.

How aboue

.... c

.... o

Waffle

.... e

.... e


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

with the Brussels connection the obvious name is:

The Sprout


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RoloD said:


> with the Brussels connection the obvious name is:
> 
> The Sprout


Sounds like a health food shop,,,,,,


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What do they call Brussels sprouts in Brussels?

....sprouts.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

I dont know if anyone has mentioned it but I think a name with waffle in it would be a winner!

Something something Waffle

Waffle Something

You get the idea!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> What do they call Brussels sprouts in Brussels?
> 
> ....sprouts.


That's like what's a Danish pastry called in....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

kikapu said:


> I dont know if anyone has mentioned it but I think a name with waffle in it would be a winner!
> 
> Something something Waffle
> 
> ...


Are you in marketing ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ifunky_ltd said:


> Ive been looking for a property for a while to open up a small independent coffee and waffle house.
> 
> Just really stuck thinking of a name - everytime I do think of one its either taken or someone has registered a company with that name.
> 
> Any ideas my fellow coffee loving peeps??


Is there a clever way that your name could be incorporated too or perhaps Miss Waffie etc.....

Unless you called Colin . Colin waffie would be a bad name for a coffee house.( apologies to anyone called Colin ....)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> That's like what's a Danish pastry called in....


I lived in Denmark for a while - they're called Vienna bread there. Which then begs the question....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I lived in Denmark for a while - they're called Vienna bread there. Which then begs the question....


Of what they call a Viennese waltz in .........


----------



## ifunky_ltd (Oct 16, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Is there a clever way that your name could be incorporated too or perhaps Miss Waffie etc.....
> 
> Unless you called Colin . Colin waffie would be a bad name for a coffee house.( apologies to anyone called Colin ....)


my name is Umar.. wont work lol!!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Are you in marketing ?


Only part time


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

say thank you umar for some of my knowledge for free

i may send you an invoice


----------



## ifunky_ltd (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas so far.. definitely need to incorporate waffles in some shape or form..please keep em coming..


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

i think waffee is your only option - in fact i may trademark it then sell you the rights


----------



## wmoore (Dec 19, 2012)

*Waffling on cafe*

*
*


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The Baked Barista (you might get a very certain clientele, but they would love your waffles







)

Having waffles in the name would put me off if I was looking for a coffee shop, as in my experience anywhere which isn't a coffee shop first and foremost lacks focus on the coffee.

Saying that waffle shops are not common enough in England, they are an awesome snack, and selling them with coffee is a great combo.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

If you are based on the coast was thinking

Waffles Ahoy!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Bean Waffling ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Back to the Belgium connection.

Cafe Bruges


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Too much like Cafe Rouge init


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Exactly, it's a play on the name in a tongue and cheek kind of way.

There's a carpentry company round the corner from where I live called Wood Fellas.


----------



## Doggycam (May 9, 2013)

EuroWaffle,

Bean Wafflin On

A latte waffles


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Iron Waffle


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jesus this is out of control , it's like when they don't renew Alan partridge for a second season ...

Monkey tennis

Hosteling with Chris Eubank

Smell my cheese


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Jesus this is out of control , it's like when they don't renew Alan partridge for a second season ...
> 
> Monkey tennis
> 
> ...


Monkey Tennis is priceless!! The absolute classic Partridge, apart from "well butter my a**e!".....


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Wake up and smell the waffles!!


----------



## ifunky_ltd (Oct 16, 2013)

what do you guys think of .. The Coffee Sweet or The Coffee Suite??


----------



## ifunky_ltd (Oct 16, 2013)

Waffle Quarter

Waffle HQ

Waffle Destination


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Brothel Waffle


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks like someone else has had the same idea, unless this is your place being readied for opening in Bury St Edmunds, Suffolk?








Will have to go and see if the coffee's any good. Town's got all the chains and loads of Indys, but very few you'd actually choose to drink the coffee in!


----------



## MarkB (Dec 18, 2013)

What about 'Funky Waffle' as you clearly like that name?


----------

